# Numbered multiconductor cable



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Its just south wire tray cable. Any supplier should be able to get it or another brand equivalent for you. 

That being said I usually buy it from AD. Sometimes I can get it a bit cheaper but with longer lead time.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

You can order custom harnesses of any number of conductors, AWG, colors, numbering, etc from a company called Clifford of Vermont. No idea on pricing and lead time but the company I used to work for bought lots of harnesses from them for doing supermarkets and Lowes/HD's for all the home run conduits and control stuff.

The multi conductor tray cable is awesome too, but for your application, a custom made control harness sounds like a better option since you won't have PVC jackets to deal with (easier pulling.)


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

We've been doing quite a bit of controls lately, so I just went through this. I was looking for 100-#16's numbered/bundled 100' long. I had Platt throw a quote together for this. They came up with two options for me.

Option 1. They have a company out of NY they deal with that will put together what they call a "quickpull" cable. Numbered and bundled wire on a reel. This was the option I went with, the guys on the crew LOVED it just for the simple fact that they pulled it in and all they had to do was separate the numbered wires out and they were done. I drew up my control drawings to utilize the 1-100 wire #'s so no extra wire tagging/labeling was required. That saved a ton of labor. 

Option 2. They offered 100 reels, each numbered 1-100. This option was a little less than half price of the first option, but I thought setting up 100 reels in a cramped electrical room would negate any savings I made on the wire cost by simply using a ton of labor to set it all up and keep it straight before and during the pull. Plus a lot of clean up afterwards.

I still have this quote in my email, it looks like both are about a 2-3 day lead time to make plus delivery time from NY for the quickpull and Chicago for the individual numbered spools.

No matter what you choose, just about anything beats having to wire tag individual wires manually. I've done that A LOT in the past, now I'm kind of over it.:laughing:


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

Man you'd think more people would be using ethernet by now.


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

triden said:


> Man you'd think more people would be using ethernet by now.


You know it, dude. I'm working on a machine with around 1000 io. Has roughly 35 remote io panels. Largest control cable is a 7 conductor. I have zero interest in marshalling dozens of field devices into jbs with multiconductor home runs.


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

KennyW said:


> You know it, dude. I'm working on a machine with around 1000 io. Has roughly 35 remote io panels. Largest control cable is a 7 conductor. I have zero interest in marshalling dozens of field devices into jbs with multiconductor home runs.


I just completed a $50 million plant that was 100% Modbus TCP with intelligent MCC's. I think I used one digital output card in the whole place.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

triden said:


> Man you'd think more people would be using ethernet by now.


Compressor HMI connects to the soft start with an RS-485 and connects back to ethernet as well. It's primarily being used for monitoring and some control, but the stuff getting hard wired is mostly safety circuit stuff. Emergency pressure relief, high level compressor shutdown, etc. Most of that is outside the PLC entirely anyway.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

erics37 said:


> I found a 25-conductor 18 AWG cable on Automation Direct that even has the wires numbered (awesome!) but I'm wondering if y'all know of something that might be cheaper and/or better. Of course, AD offers free 2-day shipping on orders over $49, and time is kind of critical here. http://www.automationdirect.com/static/specs/multiconflexcontcable.pdf


In Ontario we use Anixter for that kind of stuff if the local SH doesn't have it. We can usually get it next day or 2 day if we need to. It is common enough around there that supply isn't an issue. Usually the price between suppliers is similar enough that it's not worth spending a lot of time shopping around.

We've also used IGUS. Their sales guys are pretty good. Send them your spec and they'll cross it with their numbers and get you a quote back pretty quick. Lead times are usually pretty good there too.

There are so many suppliers for that stuff that I'm surprised you can't find a few places that have it pretty quick.

LAPP also has that stuff.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Google quick pull or rapid pull. We just finished a job using quick pull. They were cheaper when I priced out the cable runs. All prenumbered prebundled thhn conductors, any color, size and wire scheme you want. Usually a 7 day turnaround to get shipped to site for my past projects anyway.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

http://www.ptsupply.com/quik-pull

http://www.prioritywire.com/specs/i-2.pdf


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

triden said:


> Man you'd think more people would be using ethernet by now.


We are completing a job now that is all remote I/O using Ethernet. We could never have completed the job in the time frame allowed with traditional field I/O from single large cabinets with multiple wires. In conduits. We used all cable tray.


----------



## jeepman (Jan 2, 2013)

Oknite CLX


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Cow said:


> We've been doing quite a bit of controls lately, so I just went through this. I was looking for 100-#16's numbered/bundled 100' long. I had Platt throw a quote together for this. They came up with two options for me.
> 
> Option 1. They have a company out of NY they deal with that will put together what they call a "quickpull" cable. Numbered and bundled wire on a reel. This was the option I went with, the guys on the crew LOVED it just for the simple fact that they pulled it in and all they had to do was separate the numbered wires out and they were done. I drew up my control drawings to utilize the 1-100 wire #'s so no extra wire tagging/labeling was required. That saved a ton of labor.
> 
> ...


 
Quickpull can be nice but can be a huge disaster in fittings and sealoffs. I have had to deal with the twine getting snagged and balling up in the conduit. Not fun.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

I like Houston Wire and Cable. They have pulled my ass out of the fire more times than I can remember. If they don't have it, they find it for you.


----------



## Electrorecycler (Apr 3, 2013)

I almost always stick with LAPP for that kind of cable. I've never had an issue with their product and their customer service is excellent.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Platt, North Coast, or Anixter. North Coast or Anixter would probably ship something from Reno.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

AK_sparky said:


> In Ontario we use Anixter for that kind of stuff if the local SH doesn't have it. We can usually get it next day or 2 day if we need to. It is common enough around there that supply isn't an issue. Usually the price between suppliers is similar enough that it's not worth spending a lot of time shopping around.
> 
> We've also used IGUS. Their sales guys are pretty good. Send them your spec and they'll cross it with their numbers and get you a quote back pretty quick. Lead times are usually pretty good there too.
> 
> ...


I have an account at Nedco, so I like the pricing there ... I've ordered alot of control cable from Anixter, but lately I find Graybar usually beats their price


----------

